# Clear solid tubing



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Ok, so I know they make clear solid plastic tubing, i've seen it in places like the bank drive up's......i'd like to use clear tubing for my dust collection system rather than white pvc....but i'm not quite sure where to find it.....any ideas?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It will be expen$$ive*

To make it clear you need a much higher grade of plastic than black and really why? You gonna stand there hypnotized by the dust flowing in the pipe and lose track of your primary function, which is to stay focused and operate the machines safely.... 

For clean out I would just locate a few Y's with end caps OR just don't fasten everything together permanently. Leave a loose joint here and there. JMO  bill


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm seeing that.....clear plastic is expensive.....gees......I just thought it'd be nice to be easy to see any clogs forming...


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

wouldn't it stop sucking if there were any clogs? wouldn't you notice that right away?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

DannyT said:


> wouldn't it stop sucking if there were any clogs? wouldn't you notice that right away?


Yes, but would you know where they are. With clear tubing he could see the clog.

However, he is going to need keep pockets.

George


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Ask and you shall receive....but don't say you weren't warned about the cost. Love to see some pics after it's installed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Here ya go...:smile:

4" clear tubing...
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/CLEAR-TUBE-4IN.-X-3FT.html

4" tubing kit....
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/DUST-COLLECTION-KIT-4IN.-WITH-CLEAR-PIPE.html

2.5" tubing...
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/TUBING-2-1{47}2IN.-X-3FT.html

2.5" tubing kit...
http://www.busybeetools.com/products/DUST-COLLECTION-KIT-2.5IN.-CLEAR.html


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Marv said:


> Here ya go...:smile:
> 
> 4" clear tubing...
> http://www.busybeetools.com/products/CLEAR-TUBE-4IN.-X-3FT.html
> ...


That stuff is not strong enough for DC duct. 

Here's a link for the clear PVC but it starts in schedule 40 and is quite expensive because it's a lot higher grade made for hospitals etc.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> That stuff is not strong enough for DC duct.


 I'm gonna have to disagree based on the fact that I have actually used it for a couple of short runs and here's another guy that is using it for an entire shop..
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25781


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Marv said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree based on the fact that I have actually used it for a couple of short runs and here's another guy that is using it for an entire shop..
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25781


Then I stand corrected. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the info


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

No problem! :smile:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> That stuff is not strong enough for DC duct.
> 
> Here's a link for the clear PVC but it starts in schedule 40 and is quite expensive because it's a lot higher grade made for hospitals etc.





Marv said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree.........
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/25781


 
I actually have a run in my shop that feeds my benchtop drill press and bandsaw that is made from cardboard tubing that only has a wall thickness of 1/16". Granted, it is only 2 1/2 in diameter, but it works great!... and the price was right..... FREE. Its not like I have a wimpy DC either..... Mine is the delta 50-760 that is 1.5 hp and pullls 1200 cfm (with a thein baffle).


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

That seems like a good idea. It would e cool to see all the chips flow threw the pipes. The only problem i would have would be getting side tracked and putting as many shavings i could down the pipe to watch it go threw. And the price. 

If you go threw with this, would you post a video of it working? I have never seen this before.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Due to the price of clear tubing I will not be using it.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I came up with a pretty stupid idea but it's something that I came up with. What if you ran your normal piping but cut a section out along the length of the pipe and covered it in plexiglass. So you would have a round pipe with a flat side. You could seal it with caulk.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That wouldn't be particularly good for airflow...... turbulence is bad


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> That wouldn't be particularly good for airflow...... turbulence is bad


How would it create turbulence? It's all sealed.


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 20, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> How would it create turbulence? It's all sealed.


Any disturbance in the flow creates turbulence and robs you of pressure drop, (and therefore actual cfms). A 90 degree elbow creates turbulence, a corrugated pipe creates turbulence, and a big flat window in a round tube will create turbulence. Whether or not it'll be a big problem is the real issue. I doubt it... With all the other losses in a standard DC system, it'll just be a drop in the bucket, but of course it certainly won't help.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

shortyjacobs said:


> Any disturbance in the flow creates turbulence and robs you of pressure drop, (and therefore actual cfms). A 90 degree elbow creates turbulence, a corrugated pipe creates turbulence, and a big flat window in a round tube will create turbulence. Whether or not it'll be a big problem is the real issue. I doubt it... With all the other losses in a standard DC system, it'll just be a drop in the bucket, but of course it certainly won't help.


Ok I understand. I didn't think of it like that. It was just a stupid idea that I came up with. I think of many of them. 

Is the 4" flexible hose good or bad for the system? I have that running to my lathe and band saw. That's all I have connected to it.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> Ok I understand. I didn't think of it like that. It was just a stupid idea that I came up with. I think of many of them.
> 
> Is the 4" flexible hose good or bad for the system? I have that running to my lathe and band saw. That's all I have connected to it.


There is a guy selling 11-inch pieces of various diameter plexiglass tube/pipe on eBay, for $10 to $20 depending on diameter. 

A short piece would give you a view port with out costing too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

